# help!!!i'm afraid to take meds...



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

i've had 2 bad experiences with medications (lexapro, celexa) and now im afraid to try anything!! my doc recently perscribed clonazepam .5mg 3x a day as needed.i've heard nothing but good about the drug (except possible addiction and the with draw process) i know they are in 2 very different categories as far as medications go but i'm am still deathly afraid of meds all together. the other night i had a very bad panic attack and convinced myself to take .25mg of clonazepam and well im still alive lol

does anyone have any advice or has anyone experienced the same kind of thing??


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Clonazpan saved my life and I can stop it if I want.
I take it at night.
If I am having a nightmare day I will take one.
I love it.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Klonopin is a great drug for dp/dr in that it's helped more than I can count. I too took it and it helped me as well, but I stopped because it was making me too tired. I wouldn't worry about addiction; it's the safest of the benzos. It was easy for me to get off it, and my doctor thought it would be easy. Good luck!


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

hee I understand that you are afraid of meds, especially after some bad experiences. I had a anti medication atitude the firt 1,5 year of my DP, but then i realised, really realised that I could'nt do this on my own and that it is not failure to take meds. Celexa and lexapro are almost the same ssri's (just a newer version), so it doesnt mean you will react bad on other ssri's or medications. Clonazepam is very easy, compared with a ssri and helped a lot of people including me. Be glad that your doctor described it, because that not always the case. Just go with it, and have trust and if clonazepam doesn't help you there are a lot of different options to try. But for it was accepting and experiencing that meds can help, a lot!
greetings


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

See what I mean^^^^^
My Doctor says the same thing.
Safest.
Just feel better.
Allow yourself.Take a pain holliday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Like mark klonopin saved my life, i wouldn't be alive today if it weren't for that drug, i really would have ended it. Its not a drug you have to be afraid of, to be honest you'll prob feel the best you have in a long while, SSRI's work differently then benzo's, its not going to kill you, i would give it a try, 95 percent chance it helps rather than hurts.


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

did any of you have any weird or bad side effects to clonazepam(klonopin)??


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

?


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

About all it caused negative for me were the following:
1) When I first was getting used to it I was more irritable. This effect wore off.
2) It made me extra tired. Many experience drowsiness but not everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

never had any negative results from clonazepam, only positive, it can make you feel dizzy and tired, but so can a lot of meds. I mean, i just got a colonoscopy and i've been on klonopin for 2 years, so they have to give me double the meds they give most people, and it barely worked, so if you wanna get into klonopin just make sure u know the consequences, aka TOLERANCE, but otherwise its a wonder drug


----------



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

lexapro is horrible =[


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

"help!!!i'm afraid to take meds..."

Hmmm weird i'm scared to not take meds.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

stephanie3 said:


> did any of you have any weird or bad side effects to clonazepam(klonopin)??


no negative effects except that i want to eat them like cereal.


----------

